# preference over flex curve or snap track?



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm getting ready for list of supplies, and wonder is it better to go flex on my curves, or get the pre formed arcs to keep radius turns correct? is there a general consensus on this? and if you go flex, is it better to pre-bend the one loose rail like choo choo does for his tight radii? I'm just going 22"R and 18"R.,


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

your call. i'm using flex without pre bending anything


----------

